# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How long did it take for you to successfully WILD?

## ladoys

From when you first started trying to WILD, to when you succeeded your first time, how long did it take? As in days to do it... :boogie:

----------


## apfire26

I guess I'm a lucky one. Before I new anything about lucid dreaming a I was able to relize I was dreaming and somewhat control the dream. I had a lot of practise before I even knew the word "lucid".
I was also doing WILDs with no prior knowlege of what that even was. I jsut thought it was cool and never really told anyone. Although I'm still a little unsure if my frist few WILD experiances were in fact OBEs, thats beside the point.
Anyway, from the little I've read, it seems like everyone is different. Some people take days to do it. Others may never do it.

----------


## Abra

It took me _forever_ (months and months!), and I still can't WILD at will! My first WILDs were achieved through FILD and DEILD, along with spontaneous recognition of sleep paralysis. As for the traditional method of lying down and staying still... I've only succeeded a couple times, and found that the "staying still" part is optional.

Each person is different, though. Here's to finding the technique that's right for you!

----------


## lagunagirl

difficult to say. I've been lucid dreaming for over a year, but I haven't really tried WILDs very much. When I did try them though, it took me a couple of weeks. Which is very strange for me, cause it's always taken me a lot of time to get techniques right.

----------


## ninja9578

I still only ever do it by accident.  I can do DEILD if I want to and catch it at the right time, but as for real WILDs, I just can't do it yet.  Maybe it's because I'm too lazy to wake up to do it  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## JollyRoger

first off I find WILD's easiest if your napping around midday I use binaural beats to help induce them and had success after about five tries! the key is to just let yourself go with just the littles bit of awareness. if you're too aware you won't sleep!

----------


## NaturalLight322

I've gotten pretty good at wilds. just this morning i did a couple, because i wake up somewhat easily because of light sleep, and it lead to about 6 or 7 lucid dreams cant recall exactly all of them. When i first stated doing them i thought i was having OBEs and eventually realized they were just WILDs...anyway...for me the best way to have wilds is by waking up anytime in the morning and trying to go back to sleep. My technique usually is: lying still while keeping my awareness awake and when i think i'm asleep ill try to slowly move my arm and ill realize that at this point i cant so i mentally try to tumble out of the bed and ill start dreaming of been awake in my bedroom.

----------


## seeker28

When I first tried to WILD I got close, but didn't make it.  It took a few days with several tries per day before I got my first one.

----------


## Tom187

took me a few months of practice.  i achieved it in steps, slowly learning to meditate, then numbing of the body, then partial sleep paralysis, and then WILD.  still have a problem with full sleep paralysis but i first wild by using VILD. remember to let yourself half fall asleep half stay awake, your not going to enter into a WILD fully conscious, but everytime i enter a WILD i am 110&#37; lucid and can do anything... seems as real as real life and beats 95% of my other lucids in quality of vividness, however, that's just me

----------


## Niddiboy

IM still attempting to WILD, but i dont think ill ever give up hope =P

----------


## RCrap

Last night I did it by chance.  I woke up from a dream and since I knew I'd still be able to go into REM quickly I just shut my eyes and did it.

----------


## Schmaven

if it does, it took me 5 months of trying.  I woke up today, normally, but didn't want to get out of bed, so I rolled over to go back to sleep.  Suddenly I was in a dream and I remembered that I had just rolled over so I must be sleeping.  Then I might have summoned my dream guide, but there's a small chance it was an impostor.  Regardless, we had a very interesting talk about stuff and randomly throughout the dream my vision started to fade, like when I stand up too fast after sitting for a long time.  But I just ignored it and focused on what I could still see until it stopped fading.  It wasn't the most action packed LD I've had, but it was definitely the longest.

Usually I try to WILD when I first go to sleep, but I haven't had any success that way.  If you have a lot of time in the morning, I think that's the best time to try it.

----------


## Metronome

8

----------


## Njd1990

None yet. What's kind've funny about that is that I thought wilds would be my main source of lucids. So far it's been DILD my whole life. Oh well, I'll get it one day.

----------


## ladoys

Haha last week i tried after i barely woke up in the morning and i didnt try moving at all just focused on it then experienced the whole thing but it only lasted about 15 seconds

----------


## Sound

I haven't counted the days and months since i started but it is a hell of a long time, and i STILL haven't had one. I discovered lucid dreaming when i was bored and browsed through www.howstuffworks.com over a year and a half ago. About a half year later i wrote an essay about dreaming and lucid dreaming. With that essay i got knowledge about WILD andsome other stuff. I think it is a half year after that i discovered DV, though i didn't register. Through the time i knew about LDing, i have tried to do it from time to time, but i got almost no results until i read the WILD-tutorials on DV. After that i have come to SP, but no longer.

----------


## roxymonster

It took me about 2 weeks from when i first discovered what WILD was. I just had to find the technique that worked best for me.

----------


## Cherish

The first time I tried to WILD I got it. I was so excited in my dream that I woke up in less than five seconds, though. It was yesterday that I did this and I'm going to try it tonight again to see if I can stay in the dream. I don't know why I got it so fast, though.

----------


## Echoes

Took me about two and a half months, and that was with religious dream journal keeping  (about an hour or two a day)

----------


## Zodionic

from my very first try I got sleep paralisis and realy vivid imigary.
I think it was about 3 times after that I had my first short wild, it was the most vivid dream I had experianced at the time.
now evey time I wild dreams get more vivid and longer.

----------


## Conquer

Took me about 7 attempts until I got it. Tried to WILD again last night, was extremely close, but I was too hot and had to move, and the noise of my central air fan was keeping me from entering the dream.

----------


## mini0991

I still have yet to achieve it after over a year.

----------


## Conquer

> I still have yet to achieve it after over a year.



How close can you get? Do you get the SP, HI? Random visuals?

----------


## i make it rain

My first 4 WILD attempts were all successful. Then I had a series of failures. I guess it was beginner's luck. Now I DEILD.

----------


## Phoenixfire

I've been doing it so long that I didn't know it had a name, and I can't remember when it was.  I can remember doing it when I was a kid though.  I used to lay under the Piano in a pool of sunlight while my grandfather sat and played.  I concentrated on the metronome instead of the music and off I went.  So I used a steady beat to do it.  I'll still use that method to this day, but usually it's a clock ticking that will do it for me.  Doesn't matter the time or day, just the beat.

----------


## mini0991

> How close can you get? Do you get the SP, HI? Random visuals?



One time I felt like I was swinging around. Other than that, I don't think I ever really hit SP, just some numbness in my hands.

----------


## Conquer

I see, I guess I don't really know then. After about 1 hour I have complete numbness in my body and can see strong light patterns.

----------


## euphoria_

for me, the easiest way to WILD is to imagine yourself in a dream you recently had and picture yourself in the same situation and same area you were at.

sometimes, depending on how tired you are, you can fall right back into a dream and notice you're in a dream right away.

----------


## whyed-eyed

Ive only tried to WILD twice now, last nite was the most succesful..
i used tips from Dreamhope11's 'lucid inducing for begginers' thread.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=61613

I tried this method without having any prior sleep, i relaxed and gradualy fealt myself fall into almost complete paralysis, my body was completely numb.. and i could flutter in and out from dream type images and thoughts but was still aware.. at one point the mp3 i was listening to had dogs barking and that through me even closer to dreaming it was an awsome fealing i was veryyy close to complete sp and maybe ld. but i lost it and fell asleep unfortunately.

i remember my dreams from that night tho.. they werent lucid but interestingly i remember in my dreams i was trying to achieve something, i just didnt know what... trying to find something (with alot of effort). at one point slowing the car i was driving, to try find this perfect speed for something???  LUCIDITY  :smiley: 

hopefuly next time in my dream it will click

----------


## benTENDO

I got into a LD the first time i tried to WILD
I came to this website after hearing friends talk about it & i was completely determined to make it into a LD. I guess this is why i actually made it in the end.
Only problem with my first attempt was that i fell through my bed & ended up landing on concrete which was a long fall down onto so it sorta woke me up  :tongue2:

----------


## Sylph

> It took me _forever_  As for the traditional method of lying down and staying still... I've only succeeded a couple times, and found that the "staying still" part is optional.



Yeah, I'm getting that feeling, too. So far I've tried only 3 or 4 times (for about 2 hours each) but didn't work. I once started to get HI but something "woke" me up though... :Mad: 
I either don't "cross over" or just fall asleep. I mean to find my own way of doing this.

----------


## Fire4All

Two tries in a span of 5 hours...

----------


## Sesquipedalian

From discovering the site (the same day that I found lucid dreaming) took me about a week of trying. I remember thinking a lot about Final Fantasy VII before the WILD (though I personally never played more than 1 hour). I actually had three lucids that night  ::banana::  (the first one lasted about 10 seconds, that's all it took to get me hooked)

----------


## AirRick101

I'd rather not lose sleep trying to attain LD's this way, I have a work _and_ school schedule, y'know

----------


## jereb

i still haven't  :smiley:  but then again, iv'e never rly TRIED to

----------


## Shift

Months, except for DEILDs. Those are easy, as long as the dream I've woken up from is a lucid.

----------


## nautilus

I got a really cool WILD on my third try. I only get them occasionally now, though I haven't been trying too often.

----------


## blahaha

First time I heard about the wild technique, I was reading through all of the tutorials. The wild appealed to me the most, so I read all about it for like two hours. I tried it that night, or the next night I forget, and I got it the first time. I woke up as soon as it happened though. After that it took me about a week or two and I pretty much had it down.

----------


## moonshine

About 4 months, then I had 2 in two days. I'd had a number of failures before then. Even then I think a lot of it was down to luck.

At the moment I mainly concentrate on MILDS, which seem to work very well.

----------

